# identify this turbo



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

i have 5 turbos here sitting on a table

one is a t25 from a CA18DET
two are t28s from GTIrs
one unidentified
it measures up the same as the t28s, so im assuming it also is a t28, but it says the AR is .48, while the GTIr ones say .60

is this an s14 turbo?

the unidentified one came off of my CA, it was running at 12 psi before i took it out of the silvia. i had always thought it was a t25, but i have a t25 from another CA that i got to scavenge.. and it is much smaller 


and one that i found, it came out of a 240z or 280z, not sure, there were only small bits of the car remaining 


or is there a chart or thread that i didnt find with all this info somewhere?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If it came out of a 280Z (the only one that was stock turboed) it's a T3


----------

